# I'm pregnant...



## beth95uk

Found out a while ago, I really dont know what to do, im 15 btw.


----------



## lov3hat3

Hiya :flower: im 16 and 29 weeks pregnant. Do you know how far along you are :)?


----------



## beth95uk

Um about 5 months, I have really irregular periods so wasnt worried until a few months ago. I havent really told anyone either:(


----------



## lov3hat3

Awww "/ You should really tell someone. I really didnt want to at first because i thought parents were going to hit the roof! But since they got over the shock of it they have been really good about it :) Have you been to the doctors or anything yet?


----------



## beth95uk

I dont know how to tell them they will actually kill me! No ive not yet, I might do that before i tell my parents


----------



## lov3hat3

Yeah :) Get an appt with the doctor, and they should set up an appt with the midwife who will ask you about your medical history and refer you for a dating scan :). I know its scary, i didnt want to tell them at all. I got my friend to tell my mum for me, and then she told my dad. I've heard quite a few stories where people didnt want to tell them face to face, so they wrote their parents a letter telling them, you might find this an easier way :)? You should tell someone soon because when people know, it gets alot easier :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_I found out i was 16w pregnant when i was 15 if you need someone who understands.
You really do need to see a doctor, hun._


----------



## beth95uk

Im proper scared about this I will think about how to tell them. A few friends know so they can come with me to the doctors maybe? I still need a bit more time before i tell my parents. I havent told my boyfriend either but hes in prison for 3 months and that sounds bad i know.


----------



## janellee

hi there, i was 17 when i got pregnant and had my daughter at 18. I thought my parents were going to hit the roof too, until i told them and they actually took it really well and now they are so supportive. its amazing how you think something will go one way but in the end it will most likely go to your favor. Its a very hard situation though, i know. but we are strong women. If you can go through with this then you can get through anything.. 
if you ever needs someone to talk to about anything, just lemme know!


----------



## beth95uk

Thank you x


----------



## lov3hat3

beth95uk said:


> Im proper scared about this I will think about how to tell them. A few friends know so they can come with me to the doctors maybe? I still need a bit more time before i tell my parents. I havent told my boyfriend either but hes in prison for 3 months and that sounds bad i know.


Yeah take them with you :) It doesnt sound bad. It'll all turn out okay in then end :flower:


----------



## beth95uk

Hope your right! worried how hes gonna react when i tell him too!


----------



## katyrose

Hi, I'm 17, I've just found out I'm pregnant and haven't told anyone either, if you need a chat I'm here :)


----------



## beth95uk

katyrose said:


> Hi, I'm 17, I've just found out I'm pregnant and haven't told anyone either, if you need a chat I'm here :)

would really like that feel so alone right now!


----------



## beth95uk

where abouts in manc are you from btw?


----------



## katyrose

I feel alone alot too :( 
I'm from Droylsden, you?


----------



## beth95uk

katyrose said:


> I feel alone alot too :(
> I'm from Droylsden, you?

Bolton so bit out of manc. you got msn??


----------



## smithgirl

Hey, I'm not a teen, I'm popping in from second tri, but you really do need to see a dr! Take some friends with you, that's an awesome idea...could you maybe take friends with you when you tell your parents?

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Chrissy7411

You should really see a doctor, for the sake of your LO, and if you haven't you should get on prenatals too! Very important! I'm 16 and 21.3 weeks pregnant! It's pretty scary, but you really should go to doctor, and taking a couple friends is a wonderful idea. But you do need to tell your parents soon. You've only got 4 months to go! Good luck to you and all the other girlies in here that are scared! I wish y'all the best!:flower:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Agree with previous posts. You really need to get to doctor and tell your patents and the babys father. 
Having a friend with you could help. That's what I did. 
:flower: good luck. 

Oh I'm Tessa btw I'm 17 and 25 weeks pregnant with a little girl =D 
Good luck and congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm 15 as well and I'm now 12 weeks on saturday, so if you need to talk you can pm me. It sounds a bit scarey at first but it's really exciting! Good luck with everything!


----------



## rjb

i was 15 when i had my daughter so if you ever need anyone to talk to you can pm me or i can give you my facebook :flower:


----------



## katyrose

beth95uk said:


> katyrose said:
> 
> 
> I feel alone alot too :(
> I'm from Droylsden, you?
> 
> Bolton so bit out of manc. you got msn??Click to expand...

I do, but I never go on it!
PM me if you ever need to, that would be easier :)


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats! I had my first little boy at 15 :hugs:


----------



## beth95uk

I got an appointment for monday. stilll cant tell my parents wish my bf was here:(:(:(


----------



## katyrose

I have an appointment on Wednesday.
Haven't told my parents but I think I'm going to tell them after the appointment...


----------



## KrazedChaoZ

How did the appointment go?

aLSO, How old is your boyfriend? I'm assuming since he's in jail, he is at least 18? You might want to be careful about that considering you are a minor...


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Hoping for a update with how things went at the doctor and such and telling your parents =] 
Fingers crossed it all went well for you


----------



## keljt1127

you really need to tell someone fast! for the health of your baby! he needs proper care... you need to know if something is wrong! 

I think the more you hold off.. the more upset they would be for you waiting so long to tell them.


----------



## bbyno1

1st of all congratulations:) 
It can be so hard telling family,friends etc because you are worried about what their reaction might be but honestly i would tell them sooner rather than later as you are quite far gone already. They may be a bit shocked at 1st but time will get them used to the idea of you having a baby and they will eventually come round to it:)
Good luck xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi love (shouldn't really be posting here as I'm not a teen) BUT I was 18 when I got pregnant with my son. Anyway I just wanted to tell you that everything will be ok darling u must be so scared! I remember been terrified of telling my parents and I was living with my bf in our own home bla bla bla so I can only imagine how u must be feeling, I'm glad u booked an apointment as it is very important for ur LO and you! I think hun u need to tell your parents asap as they've got to get there head round it very quickly and I don't no your family situation ei got money or not but I do no babies cost lots of money and I'm thinking your parents will have to buy a lot for ur little one (my parents helped me with my son) I truely hope it all works out and I'm sure it will but this won't go away and they have to no at some point and I'm sure u don't want that to be when ur in labour lol just bite the bullet and tell them or have u got an aunt or cousin that u would prefer to tell then maybe they can break the news for u? Good luck hun!!! P.s did u no that when u have ur scan they will be able to tell u if ur having a boy or a girl :D xxxx


----------



## beth95uk

Hi i got booked in for an appointment and found out its a boy and turns out im 23 weeks gone. 
im finding it hard i just cant do it i want to tell my parents but im scared what they will think of me and my dad had heart problems recently and got really ill im scared im gonna make him ill with it all:(


----------



## beth95uk

KrazedChaoZ said:


> How did the appointment go?
> 
> aLSO, How old is your boyfriend? I'm assuming since he's in jail, he is at least 18? You might want to be careful about that considering you are a minor...

19


----------



## janellee

beth95uk said:


> Hi i got booked in for an appointment and found out its a boy and turns out im 23 weeks gone.
> im finding it hard i just cant do it i want to tell my parents but im scared what they will think of me and my dad had heart problems recently and got really ill im scared im gonna make him ill with it all:(


Hey Beth.
I think instead of waiting and waiting to tell them , that you should do it soon. cause waiting could just make the situation more harder for you. and I mean they will be able to see eventually that you are pregnant. better for them to find out from you then having to see the belly and being hurt from you not telling them.

Please keep me updated and if i can help with anything just ask.


----------



## v2007

beth95uk said:


> Hi i got booked in for an appointment and found out its a boy and turns out im 23 weeks gone.
> im finding it hard i just cant do it i want to tell my parents but im scared what they will think of me and my dad had heart problems recently and got really ill im scared im gonna make him ill with it all:(

Sweetie, you really do need to tell them, is there any chance a teacher or a female relative can help you. 

You need to start sorting out things like proper antenatal care and claiming the right benefits etc. 

V xxx


----------



## Bumblebee20

beth95uk said:


> Im proper scared about this I will think about how to tell them. A few friends know so they can come with me to the doctors maybe? I still need a bit more time before i tell my parents. I havent told my boyfriend either but hes in prison for 3 months and that sounds bad i know.

No offence but if you dont tell your parents now as your around 5 months already you will just keep putting it off. I had my first at 16 and i didnt tell my parents till i was 5 month gone, you will feel alot better once you have told them.


----------



## Bumblebee20

And i also regreted not telling them sooner then i had my second and told them straight away.

Good luck x


----------



## twinkle93

hi I have just read this thread and really feel for you... Im a tiddly bit older (18) but only just and was 17 when i told my mum about my pregnancy. I think you obviously know that your parents first feelings are going to be shock and disappointment (coz thats why you dont wanna tell them) but i think thats only natural for them to feel that way. 

Reason I thought I'd post is I wanted to let you know that it really isnt that bad, yes my mum cried for 2 nights but quickly came round really quickly. She now drags everyone round every baby shop she can think of and Im only 20 weeks lol This journey has brought me closer to my mum and that might happen to you and your mum. I think it really important that you tell them so they have enough time to adjust before your rubbing a bump in their face
all the best :)
xxxx


----------



## beth95uk

just seems like the longer it goes on the harder it is to say anything...i will tell them in time. my teacher knoews cos i started crying and i told her so it probs wont be long now:(


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey hun just what the other girls said the sooner your parents know the better, I fell pregnant with steven at 16 and I was terrified of how they would act! But as soon as I told my mum and dad they cried and shouted for about 10 mins and gave me a cuddle and took me shopping for baby stuff! When they see the scan pic they will be overjoyd! Hope it goes well, I think you should tell them before your teacher is and your parents will see you have took a mature step to tell them xx


----------



## _laura

beth95uk said:


> just seems like the longer it goes on the harder it is to say anything...i will tell them in time. my teacher knoews cos i started crying and i told her so it probs wont be long now:(

I didnt find out I was pregnant until 25 weeks
I was so scared about telling my mum but she had guessed already.

honestly just walk in and say it, the quicker it comes out the better you feel
explain that you know what you are going to do etc. 

another way is to tell her just beofre you leave the house so then she has time to think?


----------



## SuperTortoise

Hey I'm 19 and roughly 6 weeks gone.
Just wondering if anyone can give me some advice as I am pretty scared about it all, yet also excited!
I haven't been with my bf for long, he's 23 and still live with his parents.
This baby is going to change our lives so much, as we have got to get a place together and aren't exactly the richest people in the world, and we are both scared and would appreciate advice :)


----------



## kittycat18

I just read this whole post and just wanted to say that the longer you leave it, the harder it will get! I am 18 and 23 weeks pregnant with baby #1, it wasn't planned or anything but we wouldn't have it any other way now. I found out on Halloween day that I was pregnant and waited until the day before New Years Eve to tell my parents! I told my 14 year old brother and 26 year old sister first and with my sisters help, I broke the news to mum. She was so upset that I hadn't been able to tell her until then but my parents were and are 100% supportive and are soo excited to be grandparents.

I can't say I understand your situation with your boyfriend as I have had my partner here every step of the way. Just be careful as you are a minor and your boyfriend may be prosecuted! Its a tough situation and I wish you the best of luck.... <3 xoxoxoxo


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey hun, have u told them yet? Xx


----------



## beth95uk

yep and they hate me hardly can look at me!


----------



## lily123

beth95uk said:


> yep and they hate me hardly can look at me!

It WILL get better though hun. It is so hard at first and the week or so after you've told them is the most difficult.
They are your parents though and they'll support you i'm sure.
What does your boyfriend think?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi hun, I'm sorry your finding it so hard! How r u feeling? So what did u say to them and them to u? Its a hge shock hun but I'm sure they will come round soon, try sit down and talk with ur mum? I'm here if u want to chat just private message me I'm not a teen anymore but I can give advise I'm 23 btw. I don't like the idea of u so alone do u have any other family u can talk with? X


----------



## LoisP

I was 17 when I found out I was pregnant, I was so sure my parents would hit the roof, throw me out, kill FOB... but they took it suprisingly well, offered me their full support. You have to tell someone hun... :flower: And congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## beth95uk

thanks, its all such a mess atm:(


----------



## lilym

Have things started to improve with your parents yet?


----------



## beth95uk

My mums talking to me more like we're planning but my dad hasnt spoken to me really:(Babys kicking alot now btw x


----------



## liza

Oh sweetie, I know how you feel. I'm 21 and finish my uni degree in May, my OH (who is 29) and I own our own home and were already planning on getting married when I got my BFP a couple of months ago. When I told my parents though, my dad went ballistic. Whilst my mum is really excited, my dad has had a breakdown over me being pregnant. He has spent the last two months not sleeping, sending me letters telling me that having this baby is the worst thing that could possibly happen, that my life is effectively over and that I will never amount to anything more than working behind a checkout for the rest of my life. I have seen emails that he's sent to people detailing how **** my life is going to be from now on and how he fully expects me to turn up on their doorstep in a few months time, baby in tow, expecting them to let me move back in with them and support me and the baby.

It's very, very difficult having such a horrible reaction from a parent, especially when pregnancy should be one of the happiest, most exciting times in our lives, but sometimes a parent just can't accept that their child has grown up, made a decision and is capable of managing their own life. My OH and I couldn't be happier, and we just have to focus on that. Don't let it get you down - I'm hoping that when LO is here, my dads views will change, but if they don't, I have to remind myself (and this is what you must do too) that this is my life, mine and my OH's choice and no-one elses.

Good luck with it all xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes liza is rite hun, but coming from someone who has been a teen mum it is really hard and I can't imagine going thru it at 15 BUT at the same time we all love our kids whether we have them at 15 or 45 and the good parts over rite the bad parts of parent hood!! I promise your mum will help I just no she will but it may take ur dad a while as in his eyes your still his baby girl and it probably makes him feel sick to no you've been doing the deed with your bf but again he will come round in time. Its nice u can feel your baby boy moving :) that's my fave part of pregnancy :) have u thought of any names yet? Xx also u told oh yet? X


----------



## chichestermum

this will bring you all alot closer in time, i got pregnant with my lil girl at 18 (which was hard so i cant imagine what this is like for you), and i was too scared to tell anyone when i found out, just me and my oh knew until i was 5months i told my mum and nan through a letter, i didnt know what to put in it so i had my scan photocopied and put that inside a card with im pregnant on the bottom, but now i wish i had had the courage to tell her face to face. but at first she was a bit upset and then got used to the idea of being a young nanny and now we get on so well! and my DD has a nanny that can chase around after her, not just sit on the couch and tell stories like 'back in my day we only played with toilet paper tubes and cotton reels' your dad may be still upset now but he will soon come around, just give him time, your still his lil girl.
Congratulations and good luck! you may only be young but that doesn't affect your ability to be a great mum!


----------



## babydustcass

when i fell pregnant at 17, my mum was pretty disappointed in my partner and I especially. She always thought Id be a high flying business woman, entirely career driven. I guess that shattered her hopes for me a bit and she was upset for what struggles the future could hold for me as a teenage mum.

I told her that I wanted to be at least half the mum she was and that she was the best example of a mum to follow and I knew I could do it because she had brought me up so loved. That was the icebreaker for us and after that it was all fun and joy planning for a new baby!
Babies don't put your life on hold, I am probably considered to be a teenage mum and I have another on the way, but I managed to get my career too and I am the business AND family woman my mum always really wanted for me :D Now, she is so proud and I spend every day working hard and being the best mum I can be for my LO, just like my mum was for me... They will come around in the end xxx Big hugs


----------



## JackieProLife

I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.


----------



## cwoodbaby

JackieProLife said:


> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.

You cant hide it from your parents unless you want to be one of those girls who delivers there baby in a bathroom all alone.. Not a good idea.


----------



## lilym

cwoodbaby said:


> JackieProLife said:
> 
> 
> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.
> 
> You cant hide it from your parents unless you want to be one of those girls who delivers there baby in a bathroom all alone.. Not a good idea.Click to expand...

I felt so scared that I contemplated doing this. How terrible, nobody should be that desperate. It's not healthy hiding a pregnancy like that though. I definitely know how it feels to be that scared to tell your parents, but I still don't advise hiding it.


----------



## lilym

JackieProLife said:


> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.

Well, you shouldn't take birth control if you think you might be pregnant. That can be dangerous. You'll need to let the doctor know that you're pregnant. Do you know if you're far enough along that you could take a pregnancy test yet? You could always just cancel the appointment and wait until you can take a test and then go from there. If you don't want to tell your parents yet, just wait until you know if you're even pregnant or not. You could be freaking out over nothing.
It'll be very hard for you to be 14 and have a baby without even letting your parents know. What will you tell them once the baby is born? They'll find out eventually. I really don't know what to tell you as far as your boyfriend goes. Your parents are probably going to know it's his baby. I don't think it's right to lie and say you were raped. No parent wants to think of their child as being raped. 
I suggest finding a pregnancy center, like a Planned Parenthood, and talking to someone there that has a lot of experience with things like this.


----------



## chichestermum

JackieProLife said:


> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.

telling your parents you were raped will make them so upset! to think their little girl has been raped by someone and you didnt go to them and tell them straight away will destroy them. if they ever found out you were lying then this would hurt them all over again. even if you told them it was a 1 night stand they would be upset, its better to tell them the father is your boyfriend, at least then they know that you are not spreading your booty around like some common bike! 
if you be grown up about this you can tell your parents you are pregnant, by your boyfriend, tell them that you know you shouldnt of been doing anything but you did and you know that you are underage but you hope for your babys sake that they can see past this and not get police involved over him. tell them that they do not have to get along with your boyfriend or even have to like him but they have to know that he will be a part of your life now.

i hope it all works out the best for you. good luck!


----------



## Missy_xx

Hi, I have just turned 16, and my parents aren't happy with it, but tbh I'm glad I told them when I did. I'm 6 wks gone btw xxx


----------



## Missy_xx

Oh, I also got pregnant at 14, and she's only 2. My parents are angry enough at me now, so I don't know what to do. PM me if you need to, hun xx


----------



## lily123

JackieProLife said:


> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. *I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who*. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.

Please do not tell your parents such a dreadful lie.


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> JackieProLife said:
> 
> 
> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. *I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who*. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.
> 
> Please do not tell your parents such a dreadful lie.Click to expand...

Hear hear. No parent wants to imagine their child being raped. Thats disgusting. Take a test, and if its positive man up and tell them. You're gonna have to at some point and if you're big enough to do the deed you're gonna have to be big enough to deal with the consequences, the first of which is telling your parents!


----------



## ~RedLily~

JackieProLife said:


> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.

You would destroy your parents, let your child grow up believing they were the result of rape and have someone arrested for rape all because you don't want to face the consequences of your own actions?
And "can't remember who by" How do you think they would fall for that?


----------



## Josephsmama

i was 5 months when i told my mom, you really should tell your parents to get the stress out, the baby definitely doesnt need it and you will feel better too i know its hard im going to be 16 and im 7 months, be brave you can do it if you ever need anyone to talk to im here for you


----------



## Srrme

I'm no longer pregnant, but I like to occasionally linger here. :D 

First of all, congratulations on your pregnancy. You should definitely tell your parents as soon as possible. I'm assuming you have not been to see a Doctor yet, if so, you need to do that as soon as possible, for yourself, and more importantly, your baby. 

It's not easy telling your parents, but you just have to stick it out, and flat out tell them. I wasn't an actual "teenager" during my pregnancy, but I was still terrified about telling my parents. I told my mom when I was 5 months pregnant, and everyone else ended up finding out when I went into premature labor and I could no longer hide it anymore. It would have been so much easier for me if I had just told them in the beginning. 

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Lorraines

my advise is to set an appointment with a doctor.....seriously, you need advise on which meds and supplements to take


----------



## beth95uk

bf is being totally off with me:( thanks to everyone for the congrats though x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Have you told your parents?


----------



## kittycat18

How are everything at home and have you told your family yet?x


----------



## syntaxerror

JackieProLife said:


> I am 14, and I believe I may be pregnant. I am supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow for birth control. My boyfriend is 19. I am very scared. If I am pregnant, how do I hid it from my parents? He is 19 years old! I do not want him in trouble. I love him dearly. I want to have his baby, but I do not know how to hid it from my parents. I know they will flip and get him arrested. I have thought of telling them I was raped and can't remember by who. But I do not like lying. I am so scared! But I want this baby. I am pro life.

...this actually made me a bit angry.

1. - at your boyfriend. My littlest brother is 14. I would be SO pissed if a 19 year old started dating him. 14 is just a kid (even if he's a few inches taller than me at like 6'2" or something ridiculous like that.) I remember being 14 and I remember being 19. I expect better judgement from a 19 year old. If your parents are angry at him for getting you pregnant, there is a REASON. 

2. - If you're considering lying about rape, you are likely not mature enough to be pregnant responsibly. And that'll probably make you angry. Oh well. Facts are facts and while your ostensible maturity level is not necessarily your 'fault,' it is something to take into account. If your partner is 19 and having sex with someone five years his junior who'd consider lying to her parents about being raped in order to avoid having to own up to what she's done, you partner is not mature enough to be a parent either.

You can be pro life all you want. That doesn't make you ready to be a parent. If you want to carry to term, do so -- but please consider long-term birth control after baby is born until you feel ready to reproduce. Your doctor can discuss your options with you -- things like IUDs are basically maintenance free. Put 'em in and go. 

You don't necessarily have to be a parent. Plenty of loving couples (and singles) are out there who would LOVE an opportunity to raise your little one in a safe, stable environment and they'll have the time, resources, and maturity to do so. Giving your child to a stable family may be the most loving thing you can do for him or her at this point. Who knows, maybe your parents will even decide to raise him/her as a sibling to you.

There are plenty of girls on this forum your age and not much older that I have loads of respect for. They're in tough situations and they're great mommies. But really...'how can I hide it' and 'should I lie about rape' made me want to throw something.


----------



## syntaxerror

And to the OP -- I'm sorry, that's gotta be rough :( Especially with the baby's father not stepping up. Mine did the same...but when I quit talking to him for a few weeks, he thought it through and decided he really wants to be a daddy. He's been brilliant since. Hang in there and if you need anything, don't hesitate to ask.

Your parents love you and while I'm sure they'll be shocked initially, they may really come around and be there for you. Not sure how far in you are yet. I really didn't have my first appointment until 12 weeks although I had 'consultations' (basically interviews) with a few midwives before that.

Find a good prenatal. I really like this one: 

https://www.amazon.com/New-Chapter-...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1302447197&sr=1-1

And congratulations on your baby!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi I'm Melissa, 22, also from Manchester :) I was 18 when I fell pregnant with my DD and 20 when I fell pregnant with my DS. 

If u ever wanna chat, just let me kno xx


----------



## syntaxerror

Lol. And I just realized the 14 year old is the one from the closed-thread trainwreck who is most likely not pregnant anyway. I sincerely wish there was a way to get ahold of parents sometimes and tell them "look, your kid is probably not pregnant, but if you don't do something now, she will be. And it will be a horrific headache as she considers lying about rape when she hasn't yet peed on a stick."

My mistake.

I am craving pop-ice so hard...the purple ones...wicked Zofran headaches today!


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> Lol. And I just realized the 14 year old is the one from the closed-thread trainwreck who is most likely not pregnant anyway. I sincerely wish there was a way to get ahold of parents sometimes and tell them "look, your kid is probably not pregnant, but if you don't do something now, she will be. And it will be a horrific headache as she considers lying about rape when she hasn't yet peed on a stick."
> 
> My mistake.
> 
> I am craving pop-ice so hard...the purple ones...wicked Zofran headaches today!

As harsh as that comment was... I have to agree with you. What she said made me extremely angry because thousands of women are raped every day and thousands of children (because thats what you are at 14. A child. Your not an adult in most countries until you are 18-21!!) are raped everyday. To lie about that is absolutely disgusting. Especially when you are lying to the people who love you the most, your parents :dohh:!! I don't actually think that wee girl was pregnant at all. 

And on a lighter notes, I have been craving ice lollies all day and have had 2 :dohh:


----------



## syntaxerror

Mmm...I sort of want to make JELLO cubes now (I used to use ice cube trays for JELLO shots but I think I'll skip the spiced rum now). Butternut penne sounds good too but I'm not sure if I've got the motivation...maybe just noodles and sauce. Or anything grilled (grilled pepper salmon with baked tomatoes?) but I'd have to drive home for that...2 hours is just too far to justify for lunch, haha.

And I agree, that was somewhat harsh of me...but I also saw that she'd already had a thread that went on for eight pages before getting closed when it was revealed that she hadn't tested. If I remember right, that was in the early March 20s...and it's now April 10 and still says "may be pregnant" which I'm choosing to read as "am not but wish I was so will now start exactly the same drama over here." 

Not that I don't appreciate a good troll. And not that I wouldn't happily give the girl a hug, a bowl of ice cream, and a lengthy lecture regardless of precisely what she's done. She just hit some nerves.


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> Mmm...I sort of want to make JELLO cubes now (I used to use ice cube trays for JELLO shots but I think I'll skip the spiced rum now). Butternut penne sounds good too but I'm not sure if I've got the motivation...maybe just noodles and sauce. Or anything grilled (grilled pepper salmon with baked tomatoes?) but I'd have to drive home for that...2 hours is just too far to justify for lunch, haha.
> 
> And I agree, that was somewhat harsh of me...but I also saw that she'd already had a thread that went on for eight pages before getting closed when it was revealed that she hadn't tested. If I remember right, that was in the early March 20s...and it's now April 10 and still says "may be pregnant" which I'm choosing to read as "am not but wish I was so will now start exactly the same drama over here."
> 
> Not that I don't appreciate a good troll. And not that I wouldn't happily give the girl a hug, a bowl of ice cream, and a lengthy lecture regardless of precisely what she's done. She just hit some nerves.

It is 8.51pm with me and you have made me really hungry again :cry: I wonder what I could make to eat...

Yes I remember that thread, it was in late March and her post in this thread was also in late March :thumbup: And no she wasn't pregnant and hasn't been back on this forum from March!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Heyy! I am not pregnant anymore but I just had to say that Chloe I was due 4 days after you were a year ago and i stayed on teen yellow too.
Kinda weird haha


----------



## syntaxerror

Gotcha. I failed to check the date in this thread. And sorry, I'm chronically hungry. I want to do roasted eggplant...but the only eggplant I could find at walmart was frozen, breaded, and so salty I about couldn't choke it down (I'm weird about salt. I'm sure anyone else would've thought it was just fine.)


----------



## kittycat18

Callie-xoxox said:


> Heyy! I am not pregnant anymore but I just had to say that Chloe I was due 4 days after you were a year ago and i stayed on teen yellow too.
> Kinda weird haha

I will be popping my little one and your daughter will be a year old! :thumbup: The only reason I stayed team :yellow: was because my local hospital does not reveal the gender of your baby!! It's against hospital policy... Gay...


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Team yellow is fun!

You will *love* being told its a boy or its a girl!~


----------



## june21

hey girl. im 17 & 11 weeks pregnant. i felt the same way you did and thought my parents were going to murder me when i told them. yeah they were really shocked, and not exactly happy when i told them...but now that they are past the "shocked stage" they are actually being really supportive. things are so much easier when they know and you have a good support system behind you. i know it sounds like the hardest thing to do by telling your parents because im sure you dont want to dissapoint them, but they're goin to have to accept it. if they dont accept it, they are just going to push you, and their grandchild away. 
so think about it, & you really should go to the doctor.
when you get that first ultrasound, it really is an amazing thing


----------

